# "NO SAT RADIO" -- any way to reset?



## mrcozy (Jun 7, 2007)

After returning from a 10-day trip (during which my Eos sat, unloved, in my driveway), my radio says "NO SAT RADIO" whenever I hit the SAT button. It says that for a few moments, then flips back to the original source (FM or CD).
Called the service department at my dealer, which confirmed over the phone that it's probably the Sirius module, and I'll have to bring it in during the week (ugh -- PITA) to get it diagnosed and repaired. For some reason, the dealer doesn't have access to some sort of diagnostic service in Germany on the weekends.
Adding to my anxiety is that I self-installed a Parrot CK3000 and quick-connect harness to activate the phone button. I'm wondering if I'm going to have to rip that out before I take it in, lest they try to claim that I caused this problem (could it even be related?!?).
So, before I deal with the dealer, has anyone encountered this and figured out if there's simply a way to reset the radio? I'm considering disconnecting the battery and discharging the capacitors (as described in one TB when a radio reflash fails) to force the system to reset, but perhaps there's a less-drastic method to just get the thing to reboot?


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

call sirius and ask them to send a reset signal to your unit. it might have just sat idle for too long


----------



## Sealy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: "NO SAT RADIO" -- any way to reset? (mrcozy)*

My Sirius drops out on a regular basis. I can sometimes get it back by turning the radio off, then on. Most times I have to turn the car off and then back on. After either one, cycle through the bands and the Sirius should be back. Back with all the stations set to 184, of course.


----------



## huckieca (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: "NO SAT RADIO" -- any way to reset? (Sealy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sealy* »_My Sirius drops out on a regular basis. I can sometimes get it back by turning the radio off, then on. Most times I have to turn the car off and then back on. After either one, cycle through the bands and the Sirius should be back. Back with all the stations set to 184, of course.









This has happened to me a few times, though not recently, knock on wood. I've found no rhyme or reason to it. If anyone figures out what causes this or how to fix it, I'm sure we'd all love to know.


----------



## Sealy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: "NO SAT RADIO" -- any way to reset? (huckieca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *huckieca* »_
If anyone figures out what causes this . . . 

*EOS = Electronics Operate Sporadically*


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: "NO SAT RADIO" -- any way to reset? (Sealy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sealy* »_
*EOS = Electronics Operate Sporadically*










ROTFLMAO. I love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrcozy (Jun 7, 2007)

Alas, in order to reset, you have to be able to activate the satellite source and tune it to channel 184. My problem is that it only displays "NO SAT RADIO", then flips back to the previous source.
Just for the h*ll of it, I had Sirius send down a reactivation. No joy.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (mrcozy)*

This is not a Sirius issue. This appears to be an issue with the Nav unit. I think most of the people here that have mentioned the "NO SAT RADIO" appearing on their display and preset resetting have the Nav unit. I do not have the NAV (thankfully) and do not have any problems at all with Sirius.


----------



## Sealy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*

As there have been unauthorized additions to the system, I'd open it up and make sure a connection has not come loose. Maybe plug it in directly to see if it works. I'm assuming the Bluetooth is working OK? Could be your parrot is eating your dog.


----------



## mrcozy (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (Sealy)*

Yep, hence my reluctance to deal with the dealer. I have a CK3000 and the quick-connect harness that's so popular here. The phone function is working fine.


----------



## porschemaniac (Jan 27, 2007)

Did you transfer the blue 12 pin SAT plug to the Quick Connect plug now going into the back of the radio? If you did, maybe it wasn't snapped in fully and came out....


----------



## mrcozy (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (porschemaniac)*

Yep -- double-checked about an hour ago, completely taking out the quick-connect harness. I'm getting very adept at removing the radio trim.
Also tried disconnecting the Sirius module under the passenger seat (to no avail). I'm pretty convinced that the module itself is toast. If I hit SAT *right* after I turn on the radio, there's a pause, as though it's waiting for a response from the Sirius module, then it finally displays, "NO SAT RADIO". After that, it displays that message immediately after I hit the SAT button.
I took it up to Team Volkswagen in Daly City on Thursday morning, and they'd never heard of such a thing, but then they said they didn't have much experience with the Eos, either. I was the one who had to tell the asst. service manager that the Sirius module was under the passenger seat (he just assumed it was in the radio). As such, they rescheduled me to come back next week when they can have the car for a few days







I foresee them having to order a new module and keeping my baby over the weekend. At least they offered up a Jetta loaner while they have it.


----------



## mrcozy (Jun 7, 2007)

*In the end*

The dealer swapped the satellite module for that of another car, and it worked fine. However, they decided to order a new one for me. So, when they put the old one one back in... ta-da... it worked again. No one has a clue why, since I'd already disconnected and reconnected everything.
My running theory is that the tech inadvertently reset something through his diagnostics. As such, it might be a bug in the radio (the only component that I didn't forcibly power off by disconnecting its power).


----------



## huckieca (Apr 13, 2007)

*In The End (huckieca)*

So after dealing with the Sat Radio disappearing every few months, sometimes for up to a week, and coming back with all the presets changed to 184...
I brought my '07 Eos into the dealer. They had it for almost a week, trying various software updates, and calling VW for help to diagnose the issue. In the end, they replaced the Satellite Radio Module. I guess I will see if that has any effect.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

This is a known issue across the entire VW line, not just EOS. Replace the separate Sirius tuner under the passenger seat and all will be fixed. It has nothing to do with the head unit in the dash.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_This is a known issue across the entire VW line, not just EOS. Replace the separate Sirius tuner under the passenger seat and all will be fixed. It has nothing to do with the head unit in the dash.

It's actually not the Sirius tuner that's the problem, but the software in the headunit itself. There's a new firmware revision for it that issue specifically, detailed in this tech bulletin. If your dealership is unaware of this (seems like it) you may want to print this out next time you go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://homepage.mac.com/alden/...7.pdf


----------



## Delayman (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: (corradokidg60)*

FWIW: I had this happen to me about a week ago on my 08 GTI.
I took it in for 10k service and brought along the TSB mentioned.
They told me at the end of the service that "the firmware update didn't take" (not sure exactly what that means). They are going the route of replacing the tuner module, as others have previously mentioned.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (Delayman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delayman* »_FWIW: I had this happen to me about a week ago on my 08 GTI.
I took it in for 10k service and brought along the TSB mentioned.
They told me at the end of the service that "the firmware update didn't take" (not sure exactly what that means). They are going the route of replacing the tuner module, as others have previously mentioned.

I don't know if replacing the tuner module will fix it, as the firmware that should get updated is in the radio headunit itself. Be interesting to find out though!


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (corradokidg60)*

That's an old TSB and there have been multiple firmware revisions for the head unit since then. If the car already had a newer revision, that'd be why the firmware "didn't take".


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_That's an old TSB and there have been multiple firmware revisions for the head unit since then. If the car already had a newer revision, that'd be why the firmware "didn't take".

True the TSB is old (the latest firmware update my GTI got is 35), but could still be the solution for other Premium radios with the 6-disc changer built in. If your radio has the clock display (made possible with the latest flash 35) then you're at the latest update available. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Delayman (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: (corradokidg60)*

Quick update:
After waiting ~4 weeks for a replacement tuner module, it came in, they replaced it, I got SAT radio again. No apparent issues with my Quickconnect bluetooth harness.
If you are having this done, be sure to have the techs note down the new ESN of the tuner module since it is needed when re-activating the Sirius service.


----------

